# Favorite Snowboarding Pants



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wondering what some of your favorite Snowboarding pants are. Looking for some new ones and can't decide which to get.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Anything from Volcom


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like my DC Banshee pants....

I'm a tall skinny guy. I would normally wear an XL to get enough length and just wear a belt or something. But I got a deal on the Banshees in XXL and you would think that would be way to big in the waist right? Well the pants have an awesome tightening system built into the pants and I can wear the XXL's with no belt at all. Plus they have a waist gaiter which also allows me to get enough length in the legs since I'm so tall.

Those are the highlights of the pants for me... Other then that, they're just normal pants with 2 vents and 6 pockets like most other pants.

I also have a pair of Cappel pants that I got for a good price at the end of last season, but I prefer the DC's over them. Until deep winter comes and it gets really cold because the Cappels are insulated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

mine


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Anything with a poop flap.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Anything with a poop flap.


:thumbsup: 

10/char


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

anything w/ gore-tex


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Holden. L1. Or 32


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

686 Smarty 2.5 pants, so you can tell everyone you're a big smartypants


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Burton AK 3L Hover Pants


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my 686 smarty original cargos....


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheap daily pants - DC Bar or Volcom Entities. Just got some new 686 Plexus Pinnacly 3 ply 20K ones too to try out!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got Northface HyVent snowpants, they're lasted me 3 seasons of serious abuse. 

I've gone BC boarding and gotten jabbed in the shin with sharp sticks more times than I can remember. Even tho the sticks managed to draw blood, the pants don't have a mark on them.

They're just straight black pants, but they kick royal fucking ass. Nothing fancy, baggy, or gangsta (whatever that is).

After the number of times I've fallen on my ass and slid across East Coast groomers that were frozen solid, you'd think they'd be worn down to tissue paper by now. They're just as good as the day I bought them.

The only thing that would make them better is the poop flap.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Burton Cargo


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

686 smarty all the way. quality, functionality and style.


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Volcom Recognize


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

Nomis Cargos are ill, and comfy.


----------



## Scratch (Dec 28, 2008)

686 Smarty's Fuckn'da'shit!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my 686 x Famous Family's ... MAD comfortable


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Is 10k water proofing enough for pants?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

the sessions gridlock pants are sick in pinstripes


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know what model they are anymore, but I've been riding the same Grenade pants for 3 seasons and they're awesome. Pretty soon after I bought them, I heard some stuff about their stuff falling apart, but these things are golden, never had a single problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the Orage Range Ski Pants - Waterproof Insulated (For Men)


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

*ANYTHING* from 686. their clothes are thin, and maaad warm. the designs are unparalleled IMO


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

i have 686 smarties rite now they seem to be pretty amazing and definatly warm


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

diggin my Sessions right now.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

686 Smarty 2.5 FTMFW! Best pants I have ever owned, bar none.


----------

